# Just arrived!!!! :o)



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

Hoyo DC fiver and two boxes of RS12s.:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Nice score! :ss


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Very nice! I was gifted a '00 RS-12 from a BOTL on this board. Very nice smoke!


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

You just gotta love refugees.....:ss


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Good for you. The RS12's are out of this world.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like someone will be have some great smokes.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

RS12's are a very nice smoke and I'm smoking an '05 HdM DC right now.....enjoying it verily muchly......:ss


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> RS12's are a very nice smoke and I'm smoking an '05 HdM DC right now.....enjoying it verily muchly......:ss


Nice... I am pretty stoked about the Hoyo DCs. Can't wait to lite one up!

Pip


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

What year are the RS#12's? 
I don't want to wait.


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

landhoney said:


> What year are the RS#12's?
> I don't want to wait.


Both cabs have the same box code of SUA AGO 00(Villa Clara factory August '00).

Pip


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Josh Pip said:


> Hoyo DC fiver and two boxes of RS12s.:tu


*Congratulations and they look mighty fine! Enjoy those smokes:tu:ss

*


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

those look nice

let us know how they smoke


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

The Punch RS#12s area great smoke. I boght 3 bowes of them a while back that were from '02. I am almost thru 1 box and thinking maybe I should have bought some more the way they are falling out of my humi.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Are they still producing the RS's, or did you just happen to hook up with a 2000 box?


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Footbag said:


> Are they still producing the RS's, or did you just happen to hook up with a 2000 box?


I hooked up with three 2000 boxes. they are very tasty


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You're out of control.


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

They are not making them after this year. I pull one out and smoked it this afternoon with steelheaderDU and OOOOHHHHH MAN was it good. :tu :dr

One the best smokes I've had to date.

I am already thinking I should gotten more the two cabs.

Pip


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Josh Pip said:


> two boxes of RS12s.:tu


These may be in my office right now, and I may have been opening and looking at/smelling them ever half-hour or so. :r The picture does not do them justice, they're beauts! A couple _may _be coming with me on vaca tomorrow.


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Josh Pip said:


> Hoyo DC fiver and two boxes of RS12s.:tu


Can you tell me where to find that poster that I see under your sticks? Looks like it would come in handy for a newb like myself.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

white_s2k said:


> Can you tell me where to find that poster that I see under your sticks? Looks like it would come in handy for a newb like myself.


 I'm sorry the stickys clearly state that there is a Don't ask, Don't tell policy in regards to sources of your posters. :ss


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh, and a Rolex Submariner. <~!:tu Oh Dear


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Josh Pip said:


> I am already thinking I should gotten more the two cabs.


For the price they generally go for, it would certainly be worth stashing some more. Not to mention its a nice short-smoke for those cooler nights.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Josh Pip said:


> They are not making them after this year.


I don't think that this is necessarily the case...


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

I got the poster from a local vendor. He only had a few and I got one of the last ones. SORRY

The watch is not a ROLEX. It's Seiko. I would never waste money on a ROLEX.:tu

I was told by more then one person and a vendor that this is the last year for the RS12s.

Pip


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm first I've heard of it, though I have heard rumors of other vitolas possibly disappearing. I guess we'll see...


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Josh Pip said:


> I was told by more then one person and a vendor that this is the last year for the RS12s.
> 
> Pip





pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Hmm first I've heard of it, though I have heard rumors of other vitolas possibly disappearing. I guess we'll see...


According to the wholesaler here, the only Punch possibly facing the axe later this year or early next year is the *Super Seleccion No. 1*. Based on the amount of petit coronas they have had, I wouldn't be surprised if this one also met the axe. They have the Coronation and Petit Punch, and I think there are still two more petits in the line.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

DonnieW said:


> According to the wholesaler here, the only Punch possibly facing the axe later this year or early next year is the *Super Seleccion No. 1*. Based on the amount of petit coronas they have had, I wouldn't be surprised if this one also met the axe. They have the Coronation and Petit Punch, and I think there are still two more petits in the line.


I was going to order some singles and the RS12 and SS1 were on my list. Unfortunately my vendor had issues price matching another vendor's singles prices unless I met the other vendor's minimum order $.. even though I had 2 full boxes in my order as well(not price matched)


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

I hope they don't go away!!!!:tu I friggin love these things. You what they say, "believe half of what you see and none of what you hear."

Pip


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Josh Pip said:


> "believe half of what you see and none of what you hear."
> 
> Pip


Especially when it comes to Cuba.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great looking sticks. I bet the pics don't do them justice. :dr


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Josh Pip said:


> I got the poster from a local vendor. He only had a few and I got one of the last ones. SORRY


Thanks for the response :tu


----------

